# how can I mount usb hard disks?



## sugar (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello, how can I mount my usb hard disks in the FreeBSD 7.0?
I attached the disks and I think there are no message in the dmesg about usb storage...

Is there a auto usb attach daemon just as in linux?
do I need to install a special program?

here the dmesg output

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2008 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
	The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE #0: Sun Feb 24 19:59:52 UTC 2008
    root@logan.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 2.60GHz (2591.62-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0xf27  Stepping = 7
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x4400<CNXT-ID,xTPR>
  Logical CPUs per core: 2
real memory  = 4026400768 (3839 MB)
avail memory = 3937734656 (3755 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <DELL   PE2650  >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
 cpu2 (AP): APIC ID:  6
 cpu3 (AP): APIC ID:  7
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 8
ioapic1: Changing APIC ID to 9
ioapic2: Changing APIC ID to 10
MADT: Forcing active-low polarity and level trigger for SCI
ioapic0 <Version 1.1> irqs 0-15 on motherboard
ioapic1 <Version 1.1> irqs 16-31 on motherboard
ioapic2 <Version 1.1> irqs 32-47 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
ath_hal: 0.9.20.3 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)
hptrr: HPT RocketRAID controller driver v1.1 (Feb 24 2008 19:59:27)
acpi0: <DELL PE2650> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
Timecounter "ACPI-safe" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 850
acpi_timer0: <32-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x808-0x80b on acpi0
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
p4tcc2: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu2
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
p4tcc3: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu3
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pci0: <unknown> at device 4.0 (no driver attached)
uart0: <Non-standard ns8250 class UART with FIFOs> port 0xec80-0xecbf mem 0xfe102000-0xfe102fff,0xfeb00000-0xfeb7ffff irq 23 at device 4.1 on pci0
uart0: [FILTER]
pci0: <unknown> at device 4.2 (no driver attached)
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xe800-0xe8ff mem 0xfd000000-0xfdffffff,0xfe101000-0xfe101fff at device 14.0 on pci0
atapci0: <ServerWorks CSB5 UDMA100 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0x8b0-0x8bf at device 15.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata0: [ITHREAD]
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata1: [ITHREAD]
ohci0: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0xfe100000-0xfe100fff irq 5 at device 15.2 on pci0
ohci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ohci0: [ITHREAD]
usb0: OHCI version 1.0, legacy support
usb0: SMM does not respond, resetting
usb0: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> on ohci0
usb0: USB revision 1.0
uhub0: <(0x1166) OHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb0
uhub0: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 15.3 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
pcib1: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> on acpi0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 8.0 on pci4
pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
aac0: <Dell PERC 3/Di> mem 0xf0000000-0xf7ffffff irq 30 at device 8.1 on pci4
aac0: [FILTER]
aac0: Adaptec RAID controller, aac driver 2.0.0-1
pcib3: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> on acpi0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
bge0: <Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet Controller, ASIC rev. 0x105> mem 0xfcf10000-0xfcf1ffff irq 28 at device 6.0 on pci3
miibus0: <MII bus> on bge0
brgphy0: <BCM5701 10/100/1000baseTX PHY> PHY 1 on miibus0
brgphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-FDX, auto
bge0: Ethernet address: 00:06:5b:fd:73:54
bge0: [ITHREAD]
bge1: <Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet Controller, ASIC rev. 0x105> mem 0xfcf00000-0xfcf0ffff irq 29 at device 8.0 on pci3
miibus1: <MII bus> on bge1
brgphy1: <BCM5701 10/100/1000baseTX PHY> PHY 1 on miibus1
brgphy1:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-FDX, auto
bge1: Ethernet address: 00:06:5b:fd:73:55
bge1: [ITHREAD]
pcib4: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> on acpi0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
pcib5: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> on acpi0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
fdc0: <floppy drive controller> port 0x3f0-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on acpi0
fdc0: [FILTER]
fd0: <1440-KB 3.5" drive> on fdc0 drive 0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: model IntelliMouse Explorer, device ID 4
sio0: <16550A-compatible COM port> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
sio0: type 16550A
sio0: [FILTER]
sio1: <16550A-compatible COM port> port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 on acpi0
sio1: type 16550A
sio1: [FILTER]
pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xc7fff,0xc8000-0xcbfff,0xec000-0xeffff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
ppc0: parallel port not found.
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
hptrr: no controller detected.
acd0: CDROM <SAMSUNG CD-ROM SN-124/N102> at ata0-master UDMA33
aacd0: <RAID 1 (Mirror)> on aac0
aacd0: 34712MB (71091456 sectors)
aacd1: <RAID 0 (Stripe)> on aac0
aacd1: 419994MB (860149632 sectors)
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/aacd0s1a
```

Thanks in advance =)

Aldo


----------



## estrabd (Mar 6, 2009)

man devd


----------



## vermaden (Mar 6, 2009)

sugar said:
			
		

> Hello, how can I mount my usb hard disks in the FreeBSD 7.0?
> I attached the disks and I think there are no message in the dmesg about usb storage...



Check this thread mate:
http://daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=2714


----------



## pamdirac (Mar 6, 2009)

seems like you don't have the da driver loaded

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/usb-disks.html


----------



## fender0107401 (Mar 7, 2009)

You did not get anything about your usb device?

Are you add proper option to your kernel config file?

Look this:http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/usb-disks.html


----------



## sugar (Mar 8, 2009)

I think I dont have these modules: (or I dont have what I need for my usb hard disk)

device scbus
device da
device pass
device uhci
device ohci
device usb
device umass

so, once I modify my kernel config file should I recompile it?


----------



## pamdirac (Mar 8, 2009)

sugar said:
			
		

> so, once I modify my kernel config file should I recompile it?


yes


----------



## fender0107401 (Mar 8, 2009)

1.edit your kernel conf file

2.cd /usr/src; make buildkernel

3.make installkernel


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 8, 2009)

Make sure you build the correct kernel, though .. if it's not GENERIC, use make (build|install)kernel KERNCONF=YOURKERNEL, or put KERNCONF=YOURKERNEL in /etc/make.conf. See /usr/src/Makefile for more details.


----------



## sugar (Mar 8, 2009)

thanks a lot guys, I will try...
las time I recompiled a kernel was for enable SMP in FreeBSD now it comes with enabled SMP by default...


----------

